# test kits



## turtle (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi, I am getting my first test kits and wondered if the brand ‘Hagen’ was any good or do I need to fork out twice as much for ‘Dulpa’ kits? I was getting gh/kh, Iron, Nitrate, Phosphate, and calcium kits. 
Also dose anyone know of a source of chelated trace mix for PMDD (poor mans dosing drops) in Australia that has the correct ratio of elements in it?


David


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I ordered the hagen master test kit from big als. I like it but im not too sure how accurate my readings are, and I have nothing to compare to. I have a hard time with the color charts, but that would be true for any test kit that uses them.[/u]


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

save your money an don't buy an iron test kit. For pH, KH, and GH, the inexpensive Hagen kit should work perfectly fine. Calcium kit should ONLY be purchased if you are having some very perplexing issues that MIGHT relate to Ca. I say skip till you need it. Nitrate and phosphate are another issue. Accuracy IME is much more important here than with the other kits. For NO3, you want the best resolution you can get between 0-15ppm. For PO4, 0-3ppm. Ignore any nitrate kit that goes somehting like 0,10,20,40etc. you want ATLEAST 0,5,10,20 better ye 0,2.5,5,10,20....and similarly to phosphate for the 0-3 range.


----------

